
Plan to Leave Euro for Drachma Gains Support in Greece - llambda
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/02/business/global/plan-to-leave-euro-for-drachma-gains-support-in-greece.html?_r=1&smid=tw-nytimes&seid=auto
======
UjjwolL
As it turns out that Drachma is the currency of Greece.

